# Kindle Screensaver Maker...?



## Moosh (Dec 22, 2009)

Does anyone remember...? There used to be a site where you could upload pictures and it would automatically size and convert them to grayscale for you... I got the link off KindleBoards early this year but can't seem to find it anywhere. It was so easy and convenient!

Hope someone knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

http://charles-reace.com/kindle_screensaver.php

Is this it? By member NogDog...

Betsy


----------



## Moosh (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes! You legend! Thanks.


----------

